# V8 Juice



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you have trouble with vegetables like I do. I cant eat many veggies as they upset my stomach very bad. I was wondering if any of you drink V8 juice and if it upsets your stomach as bad as actual veggies do. I am really trying hard to eat healthy and I have a battle with fresh veggies all the time. Any advice would be greatfull! Thanks.Heather


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably depends on what it is in the veggies that bothers you.If it is the fiber, you may tolerate the juice well. If you are fructose intolerant juices usually only make it easier to get more fructose in faster.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I think it is the fiber. I cant eat beans and broccoli, stuff like that.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

have u tried digestive enzymes..??.........they have helped me alot.........there r certain ones which help digest fiber..........i don't remember which one(s)........but the info is out there on the net...........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know Dixie.. you just might have to try it and see for yourself. I love V8 yet.. I think it and any other veggie juices based in tomato are a bit too irritating for me. It's a shame really.. lol I love it though. And sometiems choose to pay the consequences...


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Dixie,I think you are the first person on here who has their picture up.So, have you tried all vegetables and tried cooking them?It is critical to get vegetables in your diet so that is goodthat you are trying different ways.One word of caution: V8 has an incredible amount of sodiumand sodium can increase the risk of stomach cancer andstroke. There are low sodium versions, but they taste horrible as theyadd potassium chloride to make up for the decreased salt.If liquid veggies work, then you could buy a juicer.Or you could try bottled carrot juice, very healthy.Good luck and keep up the diligent work


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hmm.. Not for me... I found the V8 low sodium formula didn't seem to taste that much different. I am used to eating low sodium though. But truly I find well cooked veggies are fine... But some veggies will cause trouble for some people... even IN liquid juice form. So...Anyway.. try the juice Dixie and see if it agrees with you. It is always nice to have a few sources.


----------



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

I have problems with alot of raw fruits and vegetables. My colon does not do a good job of digesting them. When i have a bad day (abdominal pain) I either use my "Power Juicer" to juice up fresh vegetables and fruits so that i can drink my nutrition, or I stop by my local "Juice It Up" store and buy one of the "healthy juices". My colon seems to tolerate it and I'm getting some vitamins and nutrients in my body. I have never had V8 juice, so I could not tell ya. I usually cook all my vegetables, or steam them. I miss snacking on raw carrots and celery sticks. As far as fruits go, I can tolerate bananas, applesauce, and strawberries (or blackberries), melons, but I cannot eat raw apples unless I juice them.How I miss eating like a normal person!


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

The makers of V8 have new "fusion" drinks that contain all the veggies you need for a day. The blueberry pomegranate (purple bottle) is delicious. I have found that Beano, which everyone thinks is just for beans which it is not, works great when I have veggies or salads. Sometimes I think it's the salad dressing that bothers me more than the actual salad mixings. I try to use plain vinegar and oil if I can on my salads. I sprinkle flax seeds in my salad also.


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Nancy, those new V8 products are scams because they are mainly sugar.May as well be drinking apple juice.


----------

